# South Padre Island 2009 Pics (Usaci Regional)



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

nice!...that Lexus is wondertastic!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

MuTT said:


> nice!...that Lexus is wondertastic!


And it sounds better than it looks.
It's an amazing car all around.
It has to be one of the Top 5 car's I've heard. 

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Todd did a good job on that lexus.

Jorge did you wash the salt and bird poop off your car on the way out? Looks kind of humid and see seagulls too:laugh:


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Todd did a good job on that lexus.
> 
> Jorge did you wash the salt and bird poop off your car on the way out? Looks kind of humid and see seagulls too:laugh:


Yes to both. 

J.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

doitor said:


>



YES!!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The Rex has a handicap tag.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

home sweet home....was that Aransas Pass...Pt. Isabel?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I really wanted too hear the car but it was not ready yet. I was up their 2 weekends ago and they were balls to the wall on the car. You have to really see all of the work. It is simply amazing. Todd mentioned the lexus got best of show.




Hillbilly SQ said:


> Todd did a good job on that lexus.
> 
> Jorge did you wash the salt and bird poop off your car on the way out? Looks kind of humid and see seagulls too:laugh:


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> The Rex has a handicap tag.


Yes, it's actually modified. The owner uses a wheel chair so it has throtle and brakes with a bike like handlebar.




















AWC said:


> home sweet home....was that Aransas Pass...Pt. Isabel?


Pt. Isabel



8675309 said:


> I really wanted too hear the car but it was not ready yet. I was up their 2 weekends ago and they were balls to the wall on the car. You have to really see all of the work. It is simply amazing. Todd mentioned the lexus got best of show.


Yes, the Lexus got First in Intermediate Consumer and Best of Show.
According to Todd they have very little tuning time in the car so far, but it's amazing and can ripp your head off with volume not even braking a sweat.

Jorge.


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Todd did a good job on that lexus.
> 
> Jorge did you wash the salt and bird poop off your car on the way out? Looks kind of humid and see seagulls too:laugh:


The lexus had a big seagull load dropped on it in the middle of judging!

Steve's handlers had it cleaned off in no time!


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

AWC said:


> home sweet home....was that Aransas Pass...Pt. Isabel?


Close, its actually the convention center on South Padre, Island


----------

